# RHCSA/RHCE für Software Architect?



## RobertVox1977 (30. Jun 2017)

Hallo,

Seit 15 Jahren programmiere ich in Java Enterprise. 
Ich habe vor, bald mich um ein Software Architect / Solution Architect zu bewerben.
Ich mag Linux sehr. Wäre es sinvoll RHCSA/RHCE Zertifikate zu machen? Ist das nur sinnvol für Linux Administratoren und bringt mir nix?


----------



## RobertVox1977 (30. Jun 2017)

Sagt mir noch bitte welches Software Architect Zertifikat am meisten auf dem Markt zählt. Ich bin seit einem Jahr in Deutschland und ich habe gehört, dass in diesem Land Zertifikate sind sehr wichtig. Stimmt das?
Danke im Voraus für Antworten.


----------

